# Doors, Windows, Roofs, and Other Stuff



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

This week and next I'm running a series on focusing upon architectural details rather than touristy skylines.

Samples from Monday's blog:



















Samples from today's blog:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's The Rooftops (and Other Stuff):


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Loading dock at Kingsland train station in Lyndhurst, NJ, taken with my phone while waiting for the shuttle bus. (I liked the colors and textures, and wondered if the Jersey Devil made those claw marks.  )


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

"Jersey Devil."  Ha.  Good one.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from yesterday's blog:


----------

